# EAGLEWINGS IRON CRAFT SAT NIGHT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

First off I anint not no Stan Cederleaf.

Here are some pictures I took at David Sirine ( Hope I spelled that right) House Sat night.

There will be a second post on the buildings around the layout including the train building where he sticks all this stuff 










Ok I lied. Here is one of the train buidling 











Ok So I made a mistake.























No Stan nor I have had anything to do with that ding dang crash. It is a permanent fixture on the layout 

AS you can see they did not consult us as we would have done a much better job or crashing a train


































































This is the back side of a rock formation I left it in the digital developer too long and it came out too dark I will work on it 










One of the other sides of the same rock formation 












This is what is on the other side of the rock formation 












This is what is on the other side of "the dark side" It's a water feature


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Ive been following dennis's layout for a couple of years now and every time i see it it looks more and more inpressive







hats off to you Dennis.* 
*P.S. now that you have your layout up and running can you send me back all those train in your garage i lent you? HA HA HA just joking







ALL I CAN SAY IS GREAT JOB............*


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

What a great layout Dennis has. And what a lot of work. I hope to visit it someday. In the meantime, thanks for the pictures, John.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, JJ..... You even got the hat in the picture.   

Sure shows the layout as it is. Super... 

You done good...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics JJ. It wad one of the RRs that I made sure to visit last year while attending the convention in Phoenix. Looks like the new extension is coming along fine. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another couple of shots of the "garage"



















These tracks go out to the layout. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ did ya try to hire away some of his help that he has there doing the heavy work for him????????????LOL the Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice info JJ.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04/22/2009 1:27 PM
Another couple of shots of the "garage"



















These tracks go out to the layout. 

Regards, Greg






No, actually, these are staging tracks going out toward the front of the house. If you look in the first shot, you can see a small hole that allows the trains to access the layout from the workshop (can't really call it a garage).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I can see how what I said was confusing. 

The building with the roll up double garage door is not a garage anymore... 

The far end of the two pictures has a tunnel out to the layout, which comes out under the "balcony" / "observation platform" you can see in the 5th picture JJ posted, that's also where the turnout controls are housed, all air operated. 

The foreground of the pictures are indeed nearer the main house which is not shown in any picture. 

All I was trying to do was give 2 more shots of the "train building" that JJ shot. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

wow and impressive. 

Now for a stupid question: How many amps to run this train empire? Brass or SS? 













gg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

GG don't know the amps for the Bridgewerks Power supplies, but it's a bunch.... (That's a technical term) 

He also runs Airwire with full Phoenix sound in each locomotive that is battery powered with 5000 mah nimh packs in each locomotive.... Yes, it's impressive. The Airwire TX & RX's cover the entire range of the layout without a glitch.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tks J.J. for the great photo's. Love to see it sometime live... Nice......... *


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I just HAVE to know more about those rock formations! They are fantastic. Is it sculptured concrete? Those rocks go together too well to have been dragged in and piled up. 

I know it was probably a while back, but I'd sure love to see some pics of those being built.


----------

